# Maxxon or outlaw cat



## Ptorresavello (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm Pablo from Chile, I'm a fly fishing guide on the BioBio river(a big river) I currently own a NRS otter 13' SB, with a fully equiped NRS frame. I'm looking now for a cataraft because I need more cargo space, I float all day and provide riverside bbq for my clients, they also prefer that kind of boat for fishing. I can afford a maxxon or an outlaw, both i 
14'. Maxxon is about $600 usd less than the outlaw. How much better could be an outlaw vs the maxxon. The 16' outlaw is also available but like $400 more than the 14' outlaw. Any thoughts will help on my final choice. Outlaw is pvc welded or glued?


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

You might want to look at RMR (Rocky Mountain Rafts). They are just barely more than Maxxon, but are welded, instead of glued. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Ptorresavello (Mar 26, 2019)

HitMcG said:


> You might want to look at RMR (Rocky Mountain Rafts). They are just barely more than Maxxon, but are welded, instead of glued. Good luck with whatever you choose.


 we don't have a lot of options here in Chile, and good stuff is really expensive. Do you know if outlaws are welded or glued?


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

If you mean the NRS Outlaw cats, I don't believe they are being sold by NRS any longer, but I believe they were welded when they were made.


----------



## Ptorresavello (Mar 26, 2019)

HitMcG said:


> If you mean the NRS Outlaw cats, I don't believe they are being sold by NRS any longer, but I believe they were welded when they were made.


 thanks! We still have outlaws for sale here, the new STAR line is not around yet. Maybe i'll go with the maxxon and wait till I can afford a river cat or an aire. They ask about 2.200 usd for the 16' outlaw and about 1.840 usd for the 14'. Maxxon 14' tubes are just 1.180 usd.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

This is all true, but if you are looking for more room than your 13' round boat, I would seriously consider the 16' While it' a little more (ok double the price) than the Maxxon tubes, you will get much more boat and probably better client satisfaction out of a larger tube with a larger frame.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

"cargo space" - never seen a cat that could carry as much as a round boat, and if you load 'em up you sacrifice handling (from "nimble" to "slug").


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Ptorresavello said:


> thanks! We still have outlaws for sale here, the new STAR line is not around yet. Maybe i'll go with the maxxon and wait till I can afford a river cat or an aire. They ask about 2.200 usd for the 16' outlaw and about 1.840 usd for the 14'. Maxxon 14' tubes are just 1.180 usd.


I got a good deal on Maxxon tubes a few years back, but have only used them twice. I'm just not a cat-boater.
If we can find reasonable shipping from the US, I'll sell them to you inexpensively.




T.O.Mac said:


> This is all true, but if you are looking for more room than your 13' round boat, I would seriously consider the 16' While it' a little more (ok double the price) than the Maxxon tubes, you will get much more boat and probably better client satisfaction out of a larger tube with a larger frame.


I agree with this.
Cats are more nimble, and tend to get pushed around less in rough water, but don't have the carrying capacity of a raft. Whether a bucket boat or a self-bailer, that floor in a raft adds to your cargo capacity. Cats have ONLY the side tubes.

Can you get Aire Tributary boats? The 14.0SB would give you a LOT more carrying capacity than the 13' NRS.





B4otter said:


> "cargo space" - never seen a cat that could carry as much as a round boat, and if you load 'em up you sacrifice handling (from "nimble" to "slug").


^^


----------



## Burl Haggard (May 8, 2014)

I had an Outlaw cat for 3 years and loved it. You can see my review here:

https://www.riversports.com/nrs-outlaw-13-cataraft-customer-review/


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

I row a 10 foot long cat frame with 14' Maxxon tubes, and love it. A cat is definitely much more forgiving in whitewater - especially with a long frame and loaded with gear. As mentioned above, it does not haul more gear than a boat with a floor. On the other hand, it does row much more easily for fishing purposes.


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm interested in going fishing with you. PM me and maybe we can hook up


----------



## Ptorresavello (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks a lot for all the replies. I asked my customers and they like the cat better than the raft. I like the round boat better but you know, you gotta keep your clients happy.


----------



## Ptorresavello (Mar 26, 2019)

Riverratton said:


> I'm interested in going fishing with you. PM me and maybe we can hook up


 sure man, our fishing season is ending soon but we go back at it in november. Ask anything you want to my phone via whatsapp or my ig account where you can also check out what I do 
https://instagram.com/liucurafly?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=9b4yph6j0dvm


----------



## Ptorresavello (Mar 26, 2019)

MT4Runner said:


> Ptorresavello said:
> 
> 
> > thanks! We still have outlaws for sale here, the new STAR line is not around yet. Maybe i'll go with the maxxon and wait till I can afford a river cat or an aire. They ask about 2.200 usd for the 16' outlaw and about 1.840 usd for the 14'. Maxxon 14' tubes are just 1.180 usd.
> ...


It would be great if you could check if shipping to my zip 4030000 in chile is worth it. I'm interested in those tubes.

I need room for stuff but not a lot. We mainly float for an entire day with 2 clients per boat, sometimes a riverside bbq, and that's it, no long multiday trips. I Usually run 1 or 2 small coolers and not a big dry box plus some fly fishing gear. Actually I'm using a polaris atv cargo box for the raft and works great. We don't have a lot of water/river/rafting specialty stores and items(like dry boxes) available down here, so we gotta sort it out, usually on a budget.


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

Ptorresavello said:


> It would be great if you could check if shipping to my zip 4030000 in chile is worth it. I'm interested in those tubes.
> 
> I need room for stuff but not a lot. We mainly float for an entire day with 2 clients per boat, sometimes a riverside bbq, and that's it, no long multiday trips. I Usually run 1 or 2 small coolers and not a big dry box plus some fly fishing gear. Actually I'm using a polaris atv cargo box for the raft and works great. We don't have a lot of water/river/rafting specialty stores and items(like dry boxes) available down here, so we gotta sort it out, usually on a budget.


I've done several trips of 7+ days with two people and gear, as well as some group gear with my cat. It rows great. I've also set it up to fish 2, plus me rowing many times. It's a very versatile craft and rows great even when loaded heavy - compared to a raft with a floor. It sound like the cat is a good option for your uses.


----------

